# pass shoot



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

does it have to be windy to pass shoot cranes


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

No.


----------



## Goat (Jan 26, 2010)

Wind is preferred b/c it muffles the sound of your shot to the birds that are coming. It also keeps them low. The best is to be 1/2 mile from the roost in their path from their feed at dusk. Limits of crane every time. We have killed close to 500 cranes over the past 8-10 years mainly pass shooting. The key to cranes is tennis shoes, good camo, close to the roost and the last 30 minutes of light. If you follow those rules it will be Raining Crane Alleluia!!

shig


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Another tip is a nice rock pile in their flight path.
I like the tip about 1/2 mile from thee roost and the last half hour of legal shooting time.
I like to pass shoot them early in the morning from a rock pile or edge of caraguanas and then about 11-11:30 am move over about 25-40 yds and catch them on their return from the field as they will be full and thirsty and maybe just in range less cautious ..that way I get two kicks at the cat and take a nap from 8:30 am to 11 am and feel refreshed


----------



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

What is the closest to the roost you want to be for pass shooting? We had a good shoot last year and about 1/4 mile from the roost and they were gone the next day.
Thanks,
RdjOlympia


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Remember one thing about cranes in North Dakota, legal shooting time is until 1:00 P.M. daily until the time changes in November to 2:00 P.M. :thumb:

Right from the North Dakota Game and Fish page:

September 3, 2010
Sandhill Crane Season Opens Sept. 18
North Dakota's sandhill crane season opens Sept. 18. Hunters are urged to use caution and identify birds to prevent shooting at whooping cranes as they begin their fall migration.

The sandhill crane season is open through Nov. 14 in unit 1 (west of U.S. Highway 281), and through Oct. 24 in unit 2 (east of U.S. Highway 281). Limits are three daily and six in possession in unit 1, and two daily and four in possession in unit 2. Shooting hours are one-half hour before sunrise to 1 p.m. each day through Nov. 6. Beginning Nov. 7, shooting hours are extended until 2 p.m. each day.

In addition to other licenses required, prospective hunters need a $5 crane permit. Hunters can apply online, or print out a resident or nonresident application for mailing, at the North Dakota Game and Fish Department website. Harvest Information Program certification is required.

Hunters can also send the permit fee, along with personal information, including height, weight, social security number, date of birth, color of hair and eyes, and hunter education number and state issued, to Crane Permit, NDGF, 100 N. Bismarck Expressway, Bismarck, ND 58501.

Ima870man :beer: 
Jeff


----------



## pricejunix (Apr 24, 2013)

Not necessarily "hunted" them but have shot some before, But the best time to hunt them is on a cold windy day and they will fly really low. Bluebird ... Don't pass shoot geese while your throwing #4 buck at cranes either.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I hunt em in Saskatchewan and made some silhouettes up, seems to suck em in fine. I do likle pass shooting them, usually around some water or when they are coming off a slough in the evening. I you watch em it seems to me that those cranes follow somewhat of a predictable flight path depending on consistant wind.

I don't think I have shot more in the wind or without the wind.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

Just put out some goose decoys. They tend to bother me while goose hunting.


----------

